# My little coffee corner of the world



## Bert (Dec 22, 2018)

Here's my espresso set-up... it's been good to me so far.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

nice set up Bert


----------



## Bert (Dec 22, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> nice set up Bert


Thanks John!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bert, looks like you have a setup for good coffee:good:


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice Bert!

Welcome.... enjoy the coffee!


----------



## MLG (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice, especially those cups in right of the image..


----------



## Bert (Dec 22, 2018)

MLG said:


> Nice, especially those cups in right of the image..


What I have is a grabbag of several sets of porcelain cups; and one always develops a preference for one or two. The motif you see on the white cups on the right is a classic Dutch country style called "boerenbont" (I won't try to translate fully, but "boer" means "farmer"). I have a brother and sister-inlaw in Southampton who have collected quite a lot of it as saucers, plates etc.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MLG (Dec 5, 2018)

Bert said:


> What I have is a grabbag of several sets of porcelain cups; and one always develops a preference for one or two. The motif you see on the white cups on the right is a classic Dutch country style called "boerenbont" (I won't try to translate fully, but "boer" means "farmer"). I have a brother and sister-inlaw in Southampton who have collected quite a lot of it as saucers, plates etc.


i am a collecter myself, so i understand your point







)

i like the boerenbont the most:

https://i.imgur.com/pyvO4d6.png

I found some similar in hungary, related to some old national tales/stories - image link


----------



## Bert (Dec 22, 2018)

MLG said:


> i am a collecter myself, so i understand your point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, that Hungarian design !

BTW Not the best latte art in the world, but this is what tbe boerenbont cups look like up close.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Bert said:


> Very nice, that Hungarian design !
> 
> BTW Not the best latte art in the world, but this is what tbe boerenbont cups look like up close.
> 
> ...


A great start Bert and on a par to the very odd one or two I've done since joining so well worthy of praise, I don't count the ratio of 'No shows', at the end of the day we brew it to drink, so welcome to the forum of quite friendly people.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome!

... and nice setup  beware of upgraditis, though. It's a well known and wide spread illness around here.


----------



## Bert (Dec 22, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Welcome!
> 
> ... and nice setup  beware of upgraditis, though. It's a well known and wide spread illness around here.


I know...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

